# Show off your Cannondale, before and after!



## xtekian (May 17, 2012)

Bought myself a 52cm Caad9 a couple years ago after I started seriously getting into road biking. I've been upgrading it slowly, part by part. However, I just installed a Sram Rival group on it, along with new bar tape and a new handlebar, so I thought I'd show it off 

Feel free to share you before and after pictures!

Guess which one's the "after" picture


----------



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

*Synapse transformation....*

*BEFORE*









*AFTER*









*HAPPILY EVER AFTER (?) *


----------



## xtekian (May 17, 2012)

ARPRINCE said:


> *BEFORE*
> 
> *AFTER*
> 
> *HAPPILY EVER AFTER (?) *


Very nice job with the blue color scheme! I'm impressed with the matching stem and chainrings  Which HEDs are those?


----------



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

xtekian said:


> Very nice job with the blue color scheme! I'm impressed with the matching stem and chainrings  Which HEDs are those?


Tnx. HED JET 4 FR - was on sale so decided to get them.

One thing I didn't like about them is it came with red skewer nuts. I wish it came with a neutral color like silver/chrome. freakin' $30 to get the Blue ones (just the nuts)!

EDIT 06152012: Got my blue nuts today!


----------



## octobahn (May 30, 2012)

I've got my eye on a Cannondale CAAD 10 3 in the white with the red trimmings but i'm in the fence on whether I should wait on the 2013s. Can't find any good deals to help push me off the fence.


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

The day i got my 2010 Supersix








Couple of upgrades


----------



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

Devastator said:


> Couple of upgrades


Nice HEDs. Is that a 6 (Front) and a 9 (Rear)? For some reason, my brakes perform better with the HEDs than my KINLINs. Looks like it's because of the wider rims(?).


----------

